# Just showered



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

One of my mates always smells great when we go out, clean and fresh. I would ask him his grooming habits but that'd be a bit gay (where as I don't mind being gay on here, it seems like the thing to do) 

Any idea how to get that smell? What are your over the top grooming ways?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

lol shower before you go out and i always slap on some Pacco rabanne ultra violet Man

the misses and every other women whos smelt it on me has loved it lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

If a guy wears paco rabanne-minotaur it really doesn't matter what he looks like, i could easily be turned to necraphillia :thumb:

Lin


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a little Trick i will share.

When you put on your after shave, put it on as normal. Then spray it on your wrists like a chick does, and behind your ear. As when you go talk to a chick you go ear to ear in a club as its loud.

The best though spray a little on your hair, it will last till the next morning.

Geo


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Geo said:


> Here is a little Trick i will share.
> 
> When you put on your after shave, put it on as normal. Then spray it on your wrists like a chick does, and behind your ear. As when you go talk to a chick you go ear to ear in a club as its loud.
> 
> ...


yeah I agree - also spay a little on your head. The heat causes the smell the rise and drift into the laaaadies when chatting.

Lacoste (green one) or CK Summer for me.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> One of my mates always smells great when we go out, clean and fresh. I would ask him his grooming habits but that'd be a bit gay (where as I don't mind being gay on here, it seems like the thing to do)
> 
> Any idea how to get that smell? What are your over the top grooming ways?


Basically mate i dont think you should either shower or brush your teeth, because a woman who loves you should love you for whats on the inside (no matter how filthy) because thats what really matters.

Those into personal hygene are just shallow IMO


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Basically mate i dont think you should either shower or brush your teeth, because a woman who loves you should love you for whats on the inside (no matter how filthy) because thats what really matters.
> 
> Those into personal hygene are just shallow IMO


if you are so concerned about the inside and not the outside why do you look the way you do?


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

leeston said:


> if you are so concerned about the inside and not the outside why do you look the way you do?


lol :lol: Touche!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

leeston said:


> if you are so concerned about the inside and not the outside why do you look the way you do?


Believe me mate its a curse looking like this, but its a by product of my chosen sport (powerlifting) and as such there is not much i can do about it....

Damn this physique to hell:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> There speaks a man who won't pull as many birds......


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Believe me mate its a curse looking like this, but its a by product of my chosen sport (powerlifting) and as such there is not much i can do about it....
> 
> Damn this physique to hell:lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha :laugh:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

one trick i learnt a while ago is to use womens anti-perspirant.

the blokes stuff smells like cheap aftershave but womens love to snuggle into my pits when i use a nice vaseline one


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Try and get an aftershave with a lil' brush applicator....

But you sometimes see guys who smell like they've had a bath in some aftershave .... no women go near them.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Believe me mate its a curse looking like this, but its a by product of my chosen sport (powerlifting) and as such there is not much i can do about it....
> 
> Damn this physique to hell:lol: :lol: :lol:


I give you credit for your honesty sir. By your comments I realise that your physique is a disability to you and for that I am awfully jealous

lol


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

BRUT - thats what you need son.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

leeston said:


> BRUT - thats what you need son.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

try this, not for the faint hearted

http://www.sex-panther.com/


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome, even beats Hi-Karate.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

A few things that I've discovered myself....

after a shower, whether using fragranced or non-fragranced shower gel always apply Anti-Perspirant.... this stops you sweating and is not the same as deodorant which is just a smelly spray....

Even if I shower at night before bed and sleep without anti-perspirant I will smell in the morning......

So Anti-Perspirant,

Clean Clothes - head to toe,

Aftershave or Eau-de-toillette (the spray)

Eau-de-toillette sprays are not meant to be sprayed on the skin because they are so strong, they can cause irritation and dry out the skin, so spray it on your clothing, and watch it dosen't stain...

In addition to wrists/ear area for smellies, spray/apply some to your chest. As the evening rolls on, the heat your'e body generates will activate the smells on your chest area more than any other part, and create that long-lasting nice smell....

Shave body hair..... If you shave your pit hair, you will remove the breeding ground for bacteria to easily feed on your sweat and body odour thus helping to further eliminate any further smell source....

Think thats about it for now... now just go and choose some wicked fragrances.

My favourites are:

Joop Jump (green)

Joop Go (blue)

Paco Rabane Ultra-violet

Euphoria for Men

Narcisso Rodriguez and

Sean John - Unforgiveable..

Anti-Perspirants that I use are Addidas and Sure (the womens one because it doesn't leave black marks, lol)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd like to think most of use discovered antiperspirants by the age of 16.

Have you discovered that shaving your pits makes you look like a loon ;P


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

gerg said:


> I'd like to think most of use discovered antiperspirants by the age of 16.


actually didn't have a clue about the difference, did anti-perspirants even exist 15 years ago?... lol, i dunno..... was too busy caring for my dying father to be learning about grooming back then.....



gerg said:


> Have you discovered that shaving your pits makes you look like a loon ;P


Yeah, I do look like a loon, but prefer being a bit loony than mistaken for a 60 year old french feminist with 4 inches of bush sprouting from the corners of my lats and pecs lol :lol: :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

ive found my own pheromones work best..


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

leeston said:


> yeah I agree - also spay a little on your head. The heat causes the smell the rise and drift into the laaaadies when chatting.
> 
> *Lacoste (green one)* or CK Summer for me.


Ohhh I agree with that one...it's smells delish!...well in the eyes of a girl anyway 

I even bought a bottle just to smell it :blush: ...it's quite a masculine fragrance so don't think I could get away with wearing it unfortunately


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Shower using Herbal Essense shampoo and Conditioner

Dry Off

Cocoa Butter

Deodorant

Aftershave, All over

Jobs a goodun


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Too much aftershave and youll smell like a whores handbag.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i just bought a mint and tea tree oil shower gel from tesco (own brand).

Its in a green container and smells great, refreshing too


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i just bought a mint and tea tree oil shower gel from tesco (own brand).
> 
> Its in a green container and smells great, refreshing too


Ive used that before. That stuff is realy fresh


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

This thread is the hight of ghayyness , pack it in............ i'm sure vikings didnt wear womens perfume and they got loads of birds  , LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Be careful with that green stuff. If you leave it on your nuts to long it burns a bit.


----------

